# T3i WB is pissing me off!



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 29, 2012)

I wanted to test the white balance on my T3i considering I only use Magic Lanterns now because it's fast and easier, so I put global withdraw off. So now ML is off. I set a really bright WB and a really dark WB on manual, all settings exactly the same other than the change in WB. I compare both images from the same scene and same lighting and they were not the slightest bit different! I re-shot my WB's over and over trying again, still no change. I decided to Google search it and came up with nothing. I figured I'd give it one last shot. Long behold, IT.WAS.WORKING! I think it had to recover for some time from ML being switched off unless it was a bug. Anyone else experience the same problems before?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 29, 2012)

Sounds to me like it's not your camera, it's cycling lights.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 29, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Sounds to me like it's not your camera, it's cycling lights.



What's that?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 29, 2012)

Lights such as those you'll find on a street lamp, football field, gymnasium. Flourescent and Tungsten cycle their colors. Keith has a link for a much better explanation than I can spit out and hopefully he'll drop in here. 
When  you are shooting  under those types of lights and you cycle through a full cycle  you will have an image that is green, one that is orange, one that is kind of brown/magenta and one that is really warm. They naked eye doesn't see the cycling, but when the camera stops the cycle as it's on one color you do see it. 

It's probably easier to show you... Give me a few minutes and I'll save a few raw files from last night without processing. BRB.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok, this field has half decent lights, so it's not REALLY bad... I do have one field that is HORRIFIC for cycling lights. Some are better than others. There is a very slight variation in these. I am hoping you can see them
4 totally unedited images (that suck, but hey! Who cares!)


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 29, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Ok, this field has half decent lights, so it's not REALLY bad... I do have one field that is HORRIFIC for cycling lights. Some are better than others. There is a very slight variation in these. I am hoping you can see them
> 4 totally unedited images (that suck, but hey! Who cares!)
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=21578"/>



Wow I totally see the difference and never knew that!! Thanks, and thank God for post processing! Now that I know you shoot outdoor sports in low light, I gotta ask you...what lens, camera, and important must-need equipment do you use? I want to try it when I have the 100-400mmL eventually. Oh, and what camera settings in regards to workflow: you get to the field before the game starts, then what do you change on the camera first, what's efficient, etc. Sorry if that's asking to much but you're the first person I've talked to that shoots in these types of scenes


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 29, 2012)

I am usually using a Canon 7D or 1D Mark III with a Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 OS. OS is off, but that lens is faster to focus than the non OS version or the Tamron version. It's also sharper. 
These shots were all shot in full manual, ISO 12800; f/3.5 and a shutter of 1/500. Auto Whit Balance shot in raw because of the cycling lights. 
Must have-the 70-200 f/2.8; a camera with good high ISO handling, CS6 or Lightroom for noise removal, fairly fast FPS, although the 1D III shoots too fast and I end up with wayyyy to many frames all too often. 
I like the 7D for the added reach of the crop sensor. It's not much more than the 1dIII, but the 1dIII is in for servicing at this point, so it's a good thing I like the 7D a lot more than I expected to. 
I REALLY feel like I need the 100-400 f/4-5.6L, but I haven't bit the bullet on it yet. I think if my main team goes to the playoffs/states I will break down and do it. 
I shoot sports about 5 days a week right now and football I am shooting between 3 and 5 games a week. I also shoot Volley Ball, Soccer and swimming right now. In the winter I shoot boys and girls basketball part time, but varsity wrestling full time-my kid wrestles so I shoot all of that and take anything else I can take outside of it. Wrestling is also my first love for sports. Not WWE, real wrestling.  
In the spring I shoot boys volleyball, Baseball, track, wrestling and our new semi pro football team anything else the schools throw my way. Summer I only shoot wrestling and that stops when football practice starts. 
The schools themselves do not pay well at all, however I am allowed to sell the images to the kids/families throw at me as well as anything the paper sends me out on. It's not my main income and probably never could be, but I love it and it keeps me active in the schools as well as being PHENOMENAL advertising. I still have two of my own kids in high school and we've gotten custody of another placed with us. It's been a Godsend where the kids are concerned.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 29, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> I am usually using a Canon 7D or 1D Mark III with a Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 OS. OS is off, but that lens is faster to focus than the non OS version or the Tamron version. It's also sharper.
> These shots were all shot in full manual, ISO 12800; f/3.5 and a shutter of 1/500. Auto Whit Balance shot in raw because of the cycling lights.
> Must have-the 70-200 f/2.8; a camera with good high ISO handling, CS6 or Lightroom for noise removal, fairly fast FPS, although the 1D III shoots too fast and I end up with wayyyy to many frames all too often.
> I like the 7D for the added reach of the crop sensor. It's not much more than the 1dIII, but the 1dIII is in for servicing at this point, so it's a good thing I like the 7D a lot more than I expected to.
> ...



Wow what a busy life you have and much respect! The 7D and Sigma 70-200mm OS seems like the best budget way to go for me, thanks for bringing that to my attention! Is the AF fast though? I would only assume it's iffy in low light situations. I am really wanting the mark iv though but first I really want the 100-400mm and a good wide angle lens. Do you ever use a monopod? Also, how do you get noticed and get a school to hire you (degree?)?


----------

